# Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Rheinland Pfalz einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

aus http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1806946#post1806946



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn noch keiner danach gefragt hat#c, für Rheinland-Pfalz, Kreis Ahrweiler wäre das
> http://www.kreis.aw-online.de/textM.php?id=21
> als Suchbegriff "Fischereischein" oder "Fischerprüfung" eingeben.
> 
> Dann kommen Termin zur nächsten Prüfung, Kursanbieter und Ansprechpartner zum Vorschein.
> 
> Alles Gute!#h


----------



## Kubanerle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Tag,

ich habe vor, im April und Mai die Angelscheinprüfung zu machen, kann mir einer Tipps geben was bei der Prüfung so abgeht ?

Danke.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Geh mal zum Angelgeräte Bode! 
Der hat jetzt einen Lehrgang der in der ersten Aprilwoche im Vereinheim des AV Horchheim startet, Prüfung ist am 6.6.2008. Kostenpunkt 130€, Anmeldetag war allerdings schon vor zwei Wochen. 
Aber vielleicht kannst du trotzdem noch mitmachen.
An der Tür vom Bode hängen aber noch zwei andere Lehrgänge aus.


----------



## Kubanerle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Ich habe schon einen Lehrgang den ich besuchen werde, danke.

Ich wollte Tipps für die Prüfung nicht zu einem Lehrgang 

Auf dein Angebot mal zusammen Angeln zu gehen komme ich gerne zurück sobald ich mal den Fischereischein habe.

Ich komme von Weitersburg wenn Du das kennst.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Ah, hab das mißverstanden... Meine Freundin hat bei ihrer Anmeldung einen dicken Ordner mitbekommen. Ansonsten hast du ja für div. Fragen hier den Anfänger-Thread bzw. die Links aus der ersten PM an dich.

Rest siehe 2. PM


----------



## Zandecht

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass man in der Pfalz (bei Wörth) ohne Fischereischein angeln kann. Im Internet habe ich aber bissher nichts gefunden was darauf hindeutet. Kann es sein dass einige Gewässer(bereiche) frei befischbar sind und nur ein Erlaubnisschein nötig ist?
Wäre super wenn da jemand was zu sagen kann!

Grüße


----------



## Hechtfischer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*



Zandecht schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe jetzt schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass man in der Pfalz (bei Wörth) ohne Fischereischein angeln kann. Im Internet habe ich aber bissher nichts gefunden was darauf hindeutet. Kann es sein dass einige Gewässer(bereiche) frei befischbar sind und nur ein Erlaubnisschein nötig ist?
> Wäre super wenn da jemand was zu sagen kann!
> 
> Grüße



also ich wurde in wörth im rheinhafen schon 3 bis 4 mal kontrolliert....


----------



## Zandecht

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

ok, dann weiß ich bescheid. Hatte mir das schon gedacht, ist ja auch logisch, aber wollte nochmal gewissheit haben, danke!


----------



## stefan330i

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo
Habe für alle die ihre Fischerprüfung in 2 tagen machen wollen eine Adresse.
100% Bestehungsrate.
Unterricht machte richtig spass.
Termine sind alle 2 Wochen
Bei Fragen einfach eine Privat Pn.
|bigeyes


----------



## kempistar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man online mal in Übungsunterlagen reinschauen kann? Gibts vielleicht nen link?


----------



## Beckes

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Kannst dir hier eine Excel Prüfung runterladen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/www.lfv-pfalz.de/download/RLP-Fischereipruefung.xlswww.lfv-pfalz.de/download/RLP-Fischereipruefung.xls

Gruss Beckes


----------



## blaster740

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo ihr Prüflinge,#h
also ich habe mal hier für alle die aus Rheinland Pfalz kommen mal eine zusammenfassungvon dem wichtigsten der Allgemien Fischkunde und Fischkrankheiten und Meeresfische zusammengefasst
ch werde auch den rest der wichtigsten Dinge zusammenfassen und Online stellen 
Ist in rar gepackt und mit Word udn Microsoft Office zu lesen wer keins hat deshalb zwei mal das gleiche 
Ich hoffe das hilft euch ein wenig ist mit Seitenzahlen zum nachschlagen
Wünsche euch viel glück bei eurer Prüfung :vik:
Allgemien Fischkunde und Fischkrankheiten 

Anhang anzeigen Documents.rar


Meeresfische
Anhang anzeigen MEERESFISCHE.rar


----------



## stefan330i

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Wegen den Hunterten Anfragen hier die Adresse!!!!!!!


www.jagen-lernen.de


----------



## Grundel48

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hier ein Link für Lehrgang u Prüfung Grossraum Neuwied....

http://www.fischzucht-weller.de/Lehrgaenge.html


----------



## michael007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Stefan, ist der Schein denn überall gültig? oder nur im Saarland?


----------



## Greenmile1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

hallo 

ich suche für einen freund eine lern cd als hörbuch über die fischereiprüfung kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen 
bedanke mich schonmal im voraus 

lg volker


----------



## Stefan86k

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

hallo,

kan mir jemand helfen mache jetzt am 3.6.11 meine Prüfung (rlp) bin die ganzeit am büffeln aber ist es möglich im internet eine lerncd bzw Programm runterzuladen weil des fragenbuch regt mich langsam auf 

gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sepp2105

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*



stefan330i schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe für alle die ihre Fischerprüfung in 2 tagen machen wollen eine Adresse.
> 100% Bestehungsrate.
> Unterricht machte richtig spass.
> Termine sind alle 2 Wochen
> Bei Fragen einfach eine Privat Pn.
> |bigeyes


 
Habe Lust auf den Angelschein aber wenig Zeit 
und bin daher sehr Interessiert an dieser Prüfung.
Wäre dankbar wenn Du mir näheres mitteilen würdest.


----------



## pago

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*



michael007 schrieb:


> Stefan, ist der Schein denn überall gültig? oder nur im Saarland?


 
Also so weit ich das von dem Saarländischen Betrieb erfahren habe, bekommst du ein Saarländisches Prüfungszeugnis und einen Fischereischein, welcher nachher in RLP umgeschrieben werden kann, aber nicht muss, da du ja einen Wohnsitz in RLP hast und nicht vom Saarland nach RLP gezogen bist.


In Cochem gibt es einen Kompaktkurs, welcher an zwei Wochenenden stattfindet:

Freitag von 14Uhr - 20 Uhr
Samstag-Sonntag von 08:30 Uhr - 16:30 Uhr



_Beginn:
_*Herbst 2011*


_Ausrichter:_
*Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Rheinhessen e.V.*


_Ansprechpartner:_
Heinz Hirsch
Briederweg 13
56812 Cochem
Telefon: 02671/1497
Fax: 02671/91114

Dennis Krambrich
Valstr.
56829 Pommern
Tel.: 02672 915 809
Mobil: 0152 29 54 58 97


----------



## Sepp2105

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo,
habe mit Freude Deine Zeilen gelesen und würde mich freuen
wenn Du mir näheres mitteilen könntest. Habe Interesse am
Angelschein, aber wenig Zeit.
Danke im voraus.    Gruss Sepp


----------



## pago

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo Sepp,
ich habe gerstern mit Herrn Hirsch gesprochen,
der Beginn des Lehrganges ist am 28. Oktober,
der zweite Termin, um die Unterrichtsstunden für die Zulassung zur 
Prüfung zu bekommen ist am 11. November. Der Lehrgang ist leider auf 22 Personen begrenzt, wegen der Räumlichkeiten.
Wenn du an diesem Lehrgang Teilnehmen möchtest, dann musst du Herrn Hirsch anrufen, welcher dir dann die Unterlagen zur Anmeldung zusendet.

Die Prüfung ist dann am 1. Freitag im Dezember.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du dann auch die Prüfung in deiner nähe ablegen kannst und nicht extra nach Cochem Fahren musst.
Wenn du noch mehr Informationen haben möchtest, dann wäre es schön, wenn du mir sagen würdest, was dich genau Interresiert.

Lg Pago


----------



## Sepp2105

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*



stefan330i schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe für alle die ihre Fischerprüfung in 2 tagen machen wollen eine Adresse.
> 100% Bestehungsrate.
> Unterricht machte richtig spass.
> Termine sind alle 2 Wochen
> Bei Fragen einfach eine Privat Pn.
> |bigeyes


 
Hallo stefan330i
Hätte großes Interesse an dieser Adresse, da ich gerne
die Fischerprüfung machen würde aber wenig Zeit habe.
Freue mich auf Deine Nachricht.
Gruss Sepp


----------



## pago

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo Sepp2105,
da ich gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen habe, hier die Daten:

 [http://www.jagen-lernen.de/kontakt.php#0031619e691225501 Hier der Link zu dem Kontaktformular]

und hier die Adresse:
Jagen Lernen JL GmbH
Hofgut Linslerhof
66802 Überherrn

vertreten durch
Herrn Torsten Flätchen
Telefon: +49 (0) 6836 807 300
Telefax: +49 (0) 6836 807 301
info@jagen-lernen.de


Lg Pago


----------



## Fragenmonster

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte eure Unterstützung, da ich vom Angeln usw. nicht so viel Ahnung habe. |uhoh:

Mein Schwiegervater möchte schon seit Jahren Angelschein machen, kommt aber - warum auch immer -nie dazu. Nun habe ich mir überlegt, die Angelegenheit in die Hand zu nehmen und die Organisation zu übernehmen. 
Wie gehe ich vor?
Wo und wann finden die Kurse und anschließende Fischerprüfung statt?

Zur Info: mein Schwiegervater wohnt in 55469 Simmern/Hunsrück 

Über zahlreiche Rückmeldungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank!!!

Gruß
Fragenmosnter 

PS: Wenn diese Aktion erfolgreich sein sollte, will ich ihn an Weihnachten überraschen. Dann hat er keine Ausrede mehr....:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Schade das du jetzt erst kommst...

In Cochem findet immer ein Wochenendkurs statt, Infos gibt es bei: 

Heinz Hirsch
Briederweg 13
56812 Cochem
Telefon: 02671/1497
Fax: 02671/91114

Ansonsten kannst du bei deiner Kreisverwaltung oder beim LFV die Daten für den nächsten Vorbereitungslehrgang erfragen.

http://www.lfvrlp.de/ausbildung/diefischerpruefung/index.html

Oder klick mal hier:

http://www.lfvrlp.de/ausbildung/die...e-2011/nahe_glan_vorbereitungskurese_2011.pdf


----------



## Fragenmonster

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Schade das du jetzt erst kommst...
> 
> In Cochem findet immer ein Wochenendkurs statt, Infos gibt es bei:
> 
> Heinz Hirsch
> Briederweg 13
> 56812 Cochem
> Telefon: 02671/1497
> Fax: 02671/91114
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du bei deiner Kreisverwaltung oder beim LFV die Daten für den nächsten Vorbereitungslehrgang erfragen.
> 
> http://www.lfvrlp.de/ausbildung/diefischerpruefung/index.html
> 
> Oder klick mal hier:
> 
> http://www.lfvrlp.de/ausbildung/die...e-2011/nahe_glan_vorbereitungskurese_2011.pdf



Danke dir für Infos!
Mal schauen was ich erreichen kann.

Was heißt "immer"?


----------



## pago

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hi,
also die Fischerprüfung in RLP findet generell zweimal im Jahr statt.

1.) 1.er Freitag im Juni,
2.) 1.er Freitag im Dezember (leider schon vorbei)

Damit man zur Prüfung zugelassen wird, muss man einen Angelkurs (35 Std. Theorie) teilgenommen haben.

Der Kompakt-Kurs ist momentan nur in Cochem zu machen.

Ansonsten kannst du bei jedem Angel-Sportverein einen entsprechenden Kurs ablegen. Diese sind dann meist unter der Woche (abends zwei Stunden), dies dauert dann länger als der Kompakt-Kurs, allerdings bleibt mehr hängen. Der Kompakt-Kurs ist nur gedacht, wenn man keine Zeit in der Woche hat (Schichtarbeiter....).
Der Kompaktkurs findet in der Regel an zwei Wochenenden statt:

erstes uind zweites WE.) Freitags von 14 Uhr bis ca. 18 Uhr, Samstag und Sonntag von 08:30 Uhr bis ca 18 Uhr


----------



## pago

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

So, es hat sich mal wieder einiges getan:

Ab diesem Jahr wird es in Koblenz ein Wochenend-Kurs geben, welcher über 6 Wochenenden abgehalten wird.

In Cochem wird es wieder einen Compact-Kurs an zwei Wochenenden geben.

Hier die näheren Infos:

*Cochem Kompakt Kurs*
Beginn: 20.04.2012
Weinhaus Gräfen, Endertstr. 27, 56812 Cochem
Anmeldung: Dennis Krambrich, 02672/915809, 0152/29545897 
oder Heinz Hirsch, 02671/1497



*Koblenz*
Beginn: 13.03.2012 

im Moselweißer Bierhaus
Anmeldung: Dennis Krambrich, 02672/915809, 0152/29545897 
oder Heinz Hirsch, 02671/1497


----------



## counter

*Informationsveranstaltung zur staatl. Fischerprüfung am 17.02.2012 in DIEZ*

Guten Morgen..... :vik:

*Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung 2012*

Der Sportangelclub Diez (SAK) bietet wieder einen Vorbereitungskurs zur staatl. Fischerprüfung an.

Die Prüfung wird am 01.06.2012 in Bad Ems sein. 

Eine Informationsveranstaltung findet am 17.02.2012  um 19.00Uhr, im "Schaumburger Hof" in der Schaumburger Straße28 in Diez  statt.

Hier können sich die Teilnehmer auch verbindlich anmelden.
Weitere Informationen erhaltet Ihr bei : Tel 0171/1464912 oder 0176/78343258

natürlich auch bei mir per PN #6

Greeze Alex


----------



## conan643

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

hallo alle weist einer wann die nächste anmeldung erfolgt raum hunsrück so wie ich rausgelesen hab sind die nächsten prüfungen erst im dezember oder?


----------



## Frettchen82

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Prüfungen sind immer am 1. Freitag im Juni uns Dezember. Also heute war Prüfung. 

Gibt aber jetzt aktuell auch eine Änderung, nur mal so:
„Die oberste Fischereibehörde kann im Benehmen mit
den Dachverbänden der in Rheinland-Pfalz tätigen Frei -
zeitfischer-Organisationen weitere Prüfungstermine zu -
lassen.“

Kontaktier mal die Kameraden hier, die können die sicher was genaues sagen.

http://www.lfvrlp.de/kontakt/bezirksverbaende/nahe-glan-hunsrueck.html


----------



## conan643

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

danke dir werde mal anrufen


----------



## balzer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Moin,

ich hab mal ein Hinweis für alle die ihren Angelschein verloren haben bzw. einen neuen brauchen:

Ich suche schon seit einigen Wochen meinen Angelausweis. Gestern war ich bei der Stadtverwaltung um meinen Personalausweis zu verlängern. Ich fragte, wo ich meinen Angelausweis neu beantragen könne. Sie sagte, dass sie es machen dürfte, allerdings fragte sich mich sofort, wo ich die Prüfung absolviert habe. 

Ich habe die Prüfung im Saarland im Herbst 2006 absolviert. So jetzt kommt der Hammer: Meine Prüfung die ich im Saarland absolviert habe, wird seit diesem Jahr in RLP nicht mehr anerkannt, dh. wenn ich meinen Angelschein nicht mehr finden würde, müsste ich die Prüfung nocheinmal in RLP machen. 

Ein absoluter Witz! Ich werde heute mal beim Ordnungsamt anrufen und da genauer nachfragen, ob das stimmt. Oder weiß jemand von euch da was genaueres? 


PS: Gestern Abend hab ich meinen Angelschein gottseidank wieder gefunden.


----------



## PeBo75

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde einmal der Ablauf der Fischerprüfung in Rheinland-Pfalz interessieren. Die Suche bietet leider nur recht alte Diskussionen bei denen es hauptsächlich um Anerkennung oder Umschreibung von Scheinen geht. Die Geschichte mit dem Lehrgang ist mir bekannt, die Themen der Theorie eigentlich auch.

Was ich gern wissen möchte, wie läuft aktuell die Prüfung ab? Gibt es einen praktischen Teil mit Zusammenstellung verschiedener Montagen? Wie wird die Fischbestimmung geprüft? Auch mit Fischkarten wir in anderen Bundesländern? Gibt es Besonderheiten auf die man sich einstellen sollte?

Vielen Dank für eure Auskünfte & viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## PeBo75

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hat niemand eine der 2014er Prüfungen besucht?


----------



## Endstille

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Meine Freundin hat 2013 die Prüfung in Rlp abgelegt. Es gab keinen praktischen Teil, auch keine Fischbestimmung mit Karten oder ähnlichem. 
Geprüft wird nur die Theorie die man halt lernen muss.

Hoffe das hilft dir bisschen weiter mit deinen Fragen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Outdoorfriend

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hatte bei Facebook schon gefragt - da hat man mir geraten, mich hier anzumelden und die Frage hier zu stellen.

Ich habe mal eine Frage - ist aber wahrscheinlich schwierig. 
Ich wohne in Hessen - an der Grenze zu Rheinland-Pfalz. Ich möchte in Rheinland-Pfalz den Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung machen und die Fischerprüfung ablegen. Man hat mir gesagt, dass das geht. 
Bekomme ich dann auch in Rheinland-Pfalz den Fischereischein. Weil der kostet ja alle 5 Jahre 35 Euro oder eine Zahlung je nach Alter für eine lebenslange Gültigkeitsdauer. 
In Rheinland-Pfalz braucht man nämlich kein Pol. Führungszeugnis - was 15 Euro spart. Oder muss ich den Fischereischein in Hessen holen - wo es eben nicht so ist - also nochmal 15 Euro teurer. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Servus Outdoorfriend,
bei solchen Fragen - am besten immer ins Gesetz schauen, da muss es drinstehen  

In deinem Fall ist es der §26 HFischG dort steht:



> 3Die oberste Fischereibehörde erkennt die staatlichen oder staatlich anerkannten Fischerprüfungen anderer Bundesländer an, wenn die Voraussetzungen, unter denen in anderen Ländern die Fischerprüfung abgelegt wird, den Vorgaben dieses Gesetzes und der hierauf beruhenden Rechtsvorschriften entsprechen.



Bevor du deinen Plan in die Tat umsetzt aber auf jeden Fall vorher bei der Behörde ( Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt müsste das sein ) schriftlich oder per E-Mail anfragen. Damit du dann nach erfolgreich abgelegter Prüfung auch deinen Schein tatsächlich in Händen halten kannst.

Für dich ist Hessen bezüglich dem Schein maßgeblich, den Fischereischein musst du am Wohnort beantragen!

Zusätzlich würde ich in RLP mal nachfragen, ob die dich zur Prüfung zulassen, wenn du deinen Hauptwohnsitz in einem anderen Bundesland hast. 

Da kannst du es direkt beim Ministerium für Umwelt, Energie,
Ernährung und Forsten in Mainz mal probieren.


----------



## Outdoorfriend

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Ja das scheint wohl zu gehen - man hatte das im Angelbedarf-Laden gesagt. Das machen wohl mehrere - weil wir direkt an der Grenze sind. 
Aber blöd dann muss ich doch so ein blödes Führungszeugnis haben - sind halt 15 Euro für nichts.

Aber ich werde das nochmal wasserdicht klären. 

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Kurs und Prüfung in RLP. Hauptwohnsitz in Hessen. Da muss der Schein in Hessen geholt werden. Die werden sich vermutlich weigern das Prüfungszeugniss aus RLP anzuerkennen weil die der Meinung sind, auch die Prüfung muss am Hauptwohnsitz gemacht werden.
Es gibt dazu inzwischen ein anderslautendes Gerichtsurteil, aber im Zweifel musst du in Hessen Klagen.


----------



## porbeagle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Er bekommt einen Fischereischein aus RLP mit seiner Adresse in Hessen der ist 5 Jahre gültig.
Das bedeutet 5 Jahre erstmal Ruhe. Nach 5 Jahren  einfach aufm Amt verlängern lassen. Bisdahin passiert noch viel.

Ich hab meinen im Saarland gemacht 2012 und Fisch seitdem mit Saarschein und Pfälzer Adresse drin. ( Bin seitdem 2 mal umgezogen)
Adresse wurde immer geändert.
Und einen blauen Pfälzer schein hab ich mir auch ausstellen lassen ohne das ich den Saarländischen abgeben musste.


----------



## Outdoorfriend

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

So habe mich angemeldet - gestern war der erste Infoabend - viel Material bekommen. Aber sieht alles interessant aus.


----------



## Outdoorfriend

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Rückmeldung - Kurs war super  - viel gelernt. Die haben sogar ein Praxistag gemacht (da hatten wir Schüler eine Sondergenehmigung) - dann durften wir noch einmal mit zuschauen.
Habe echt schwer gelernt - soll ja noch mal einer sagen, dass die Prüfung einfach ist - vielleicht im Alter von 25 Jahren und wenn man schon 20 Jahre mit dem Papa mitgegangen ist. 
Wenn man bei Null anfängt ist der Teil Spezielle Fischkunde schon ein heftiges Kapitel - aber ich habe mit 0 Fehlern bestanden und dann ohne irgendeine Frage oder Probleme mit meiner Prüfungsurkunde aus Rheinland-Pfalz einen Fischereischein in Hessen  einen Fischereischein erhalten - Führungszeugnis wurde auch nicht  verlangt. Habe sogar einen Vorteil in Hessen - hier gibt es Zehnjahres-Fischereischeine. #6


----------



## M0tzk1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*

Hi, 
kann mir einer verraten was eine Unterrichtsstunde ist. 
Ist das wie in der Schule 45 min oder eine volle Stunde? Finde dazu keine Angabe. Habe mich für ein Kurs angemeldet. Da ich aber Schicht arbeite ist es für mich fast unmöglich alle Termine wahr zunehme. Habe jetzt bis auf einen Termin frei bekommen.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Sepp2105 schrieb:


> *AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*
> 
> 
> 
> Habe Lust auf den Angelschein aber wenig Zeit
> und bin daher sehr Interessiert an dieser Prüfung.
> Wäre dankbar wenn Du mir näheres mitteilen würdest.


Ich freu  mich gerade.für mich war das auch echt ein spagat. ich arbeite vollzeit in drei schichten. ich brauchte urlaub und... liebe kollegen, damit ich die notwendigen stunden anwesend sein konnte. ich hab bestanden. aber: ganz ehrlich? kann das denn sein?


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Ich freu  mich gerade.für mich war das auch echt ein spagat. ich arbeite vollzeit in drei schichten. ich brauchte urlaub und... liebe kollegen, damit ich die notwendigen stunden anwesend sein konnte. ich hab bestanden. aber: ganz ehrlich? kann das denn sein?


Bestanden ist Bestanden.Hinter her fragt keiner mehr was für Stress er hatte.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bestanden ist Bestanden.Hinter her fragt keiner mehr was für Stress er hatte.


Stimmt. Heute hab ich bei der Kreisverwaltung meinen Angelschein geholt. Jetzt noch den Rheinschein. Dann kanns losgehn. Ich freu mich echt sehr.


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Heute hab ich bei der Kreisverwaltung meinen Angelschein geholt. Jetzt noch den Rheinschein. Dann kanns losgehn. Ich freu mich echt sehr.


Dann wünsch ich dir mal ein dickes Petri,und viel Fisch.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich dir mal ein dickes Petri,und viel Fisch.


Danke Dir! Ich freu mich sehr. Ich freu mich auf die Zeit am Wasser. Auf die Natur. Auf die Gespräche mit Zandertex. Ich bin ja sonst auch oft mit zum Angeln. Hab die Maden auf den Haken gemacht.... hab auch mal seinen Angelkasten umgetreten.. ein andres mal bin ich auf den Spitzenring getreten. aua! 
Meine jüngste Tochter erzählte Ihm, dass ja jeder Vogel eine andere Flugroute hätte.. lach. Einen liebevolleren Angellehrer kann man nicht finden!


----------



## zandertex

Danke du Schatz!


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Danke Dir! Ich freu mich sehr. Ich freu mich auf die Zeit am Wasser. Auf die Natur. Auf die Gespräche mit Zandertex. Ich bin ja sonst auch oft mit zum Angeln. Hab die Maden auf den Haken gemacht.... hab auch mal seinen Angelkasten umgetreten.. ein andres mal bin ich auf den Spitzenring getreten. aua!
> Meine jüngste Tochter erzählte Ihm, dass ja jeder Vogel eine andere Flugroute hätte.. lach. Einen liebevolleren Angellehrer kann man nicht finden!





zandertex schrieb:


> Danke du Schatz!


Euch beiden viel Spaß und Glück bein Angeln.Petri,und viel Fisch. Zander was macht das Knie?


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Das Knie braucht noch bißchen Zeit. Ich denke, er braucht bald nen anderen Job... 
Morgen gehn wir Beide erstmal an den Rhein. Ich hab viel zu lernen. Und Zander hat zum Glück viel Geduld. Den Rheinschein hab ich heute gelöst.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> *AW: Fischerprüfung Rheinland Pfalz*
> 
> Kurs und Prüfung in RLP. Hauptwohnsitz in Hessen. Da muss der Schein in Hessen geholt werden. Die werden sich vermutlich weigern das Prüfungszeugniss aus RLP anzuerkennen weil die der Meinung sind, auch die Prüfung muss am Hauptwohnsitz gemacht werden.
> Es gibt dazu inzwischen ein anderslautendes Gerichtsurteil, aber im Zweifel musst du in Hessen Klagen.


Furchtbar! Ich liebe es, in Deutschland zu leben. Aber manchmal...


----------



## nobbi1962

hab da mal ein
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 buch gelesen


----------



## zandertex

gähhhnnnnnn!


----------



## Lemmy 2016

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab da mal ein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buch gelesen


ist echt so!


----------



## nobbi1962

es wird schlimmer.
auch mit fisch fang.

aber wir haben uns hier im AB


----------



## Lajos1

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Furchtbar! Ich liebe es, in Deutschland zu leben. Aber manchmal...



Hallo,

gibt Schlimmeres. In Österreich z.B. gilt der Fischereischein des einen Bundeslandes im anderen überhaupt nicht. Will ein Oberösterreicher in Niederösterreich im Urlaub oder auch sonst fischen, braucht er den niederösterreichischen Fischereischein. Den bekommt er zwar ohne Probleme, aber er muss löhnen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt Schlimmeres. In Österreich z.B. gilt der Fischereischein des einen Bundeslandes im anderen überhaupt nicht. Will ein Oberösterreicher in Niederösterreich im Urlaub oder auch sonst fischen, braucht er den niederösterreichischen Fischereischein. Den bekommt er zwar ohne Probleme, aber er muss löhnen.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


Oje! Das ist ja noch furchtbarer!


----------



## Lemmy 2016

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> es wird schlimmer.
> auch mit fisch fang.
> 
> aber wir haben uns hier im AB


ja.. scheint so.


----------



## Lajos1

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Oje! Das ist ja noch furchtbarer!



Hallo,

richtig furchtbar sind dort die Preise für Angellizenzen. Da sind wir im, in dieser Hinsicht in Deutschland, teueren Bayern richtig billig dagegen.
Tagespreise um die 100 Euro in einem guten Salmonidengewässer sind gar nicht so selten (gibt auch noch teuerere) und 50 Euro gelten als Schnäppchen .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> richtig furchtbar sind dort die Preise für Angellizenzen. Da sind wir im, in dieser Hinsicht in Deutschland, teueren Bayern richtig billig dagegen.
> Tagespreise um die 100 Euro in einem guten Salmonidengewässer sind gar nicht so selten (gibt auch noch teuerere) und 50 Euro gelten als Schnäppchen .
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


krass! wollen die nur noch gutverdiener? zu denen gehöre ich leider nicht.


----------



## Lajos1

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> krass! wollen die nur noch gutverdiener? zu denen gehöre ich leider nicht.



Hallo,

nein, das sind dort ganz übliche Preise, die Ösis sind das auch gewohnt. Seit etlichen Jahren fahren österreichische Bekannte und ich gemeinsam nach Slowenien. Dort, wo wir hinfahren, kostet die Woche angeln 300 Euro. Für meine Ösis ein Schnäppchen, denn ein vergleichbares Gewässer würde in Österreich mindestens das Doppelte kosten. Da zahle ich für die Halbpension, in Slowenien, in der Woche etwa genau so viel wie für die Angellizenz.
Ich könnte noch einige Beispiele bringen, gehört aber nicht in diesen Thread nur eines noch; 310 Euro zahle ich bei mir zu Hause im Jahr, für 24 Gewässer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, das sind dort ganz übliche Preise, die Ösis sind das auch gewohnt. Seit etlichen Jahren fahren österreichische Bekannte und ich gemeinsam nach Slowenien. Dort, wo wir hinfahren, kostet die Woche angeln 300 Euro. Für meine Ösis ein Schnäppchen, denn ein vergleichbares Gewässer würde in Österreich mindestens das Doppelte kosten. Da zahle ich für die Halbpension, in Slowenien, in der Woche etwa genau so viel wie für die Angellizenz.
> Ich könnte noch einige Beispiele bringen, gehört aber nicht in diesen Thread nur eines noch; 310 Euro zahle ich bei mir zu Hause im Jahr, für 24 Gewässer.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


das erinnert mich an meinen vater, der erst sehr spät seinen jägerschein machte. und immer in die tschechei zum jagen fuhr..
wir zahlen für den rhein in RLP im jahr 45 euros.. für die wied 55.. das summiert sich auch! der rhein in nrw.. usw. da kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an meinen vater, der erst sehr spät seinen jägerschein machte. und immer in die tschechei zum jagen fuhr..
> wir zahlen für den rhein in RLP im jahr 45 euros.. für die wied 55.. das summiert sich auch! der rhein in nrw.. usw. da kommt schon was zusammen.


Ja Mo,das Angeln ist nicht billig.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja Mo,das Angeln ist nicht billig.


Jedenfalls nicht für Kleinverdiener. Ich nutze aktuell die Ruten und Rollen von meinem Vater. Ich weiß auch, dass er sich darüber freut, da oben. 
Aber: Die Rollen sind echt noch gut. Zandertex hat die für mich ganz liebevoll sauber und gängig gemacht. Die Ruten sind halt Teleskopruten. Ich tu mich schwer mit dem Auswerfen.. Zandertext meint, die sind zu weich. Nicht genug Schmackes dahinter... 
Owei! 
Wenn ich so weiter schreibe, wird das hier noch zum Angler -Threat.. grins.


----------



## nobbi1962

voll feuer raus.
aufladen
Denk an Papa.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> voll feuer raus.
> aufladen
> Denk an Papa.


Lach. Mein Vater würde sich hier und jetzt einen Ast freuen. Zandertex hat ihn nur kurz kennenlernen dürfen. Leider. Genau sein Schwiegersohn! 

Ich werde niemals die Zeiten vergessen, als ich Kind war. Mein Vater war ein hart arbeitender Mensch, der seinen Beruf und seine Familie geliebt hat. Angler aus Leidenschaft! Ich war seine Große ! Beim Angeln haben wir gequatscht. Er hatte Zeit. Wir haben das Beide so genossen! 
Er mochte übrigens keinen Fisch! In echt.   
Seine Familie schon.


----------



## Timbo78

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> wir zahlen für den rhein in RLP im jahr 45 euros..



Ist bei Euch da oben Boot da eigentlich mit drin?
Von Bacharach bis kurz vor Worms zahlen wir 30€ für den Rheinschein, der ist aber nur vom Ufer, nochmal 30€ drauf dann geht auch vom Boot


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Timbo78 schrieb:


> Ist bei Euch da oben Boot da eigentlich mit drin?
> Von Bacharach bis kurz vor Worms zahlen wir 30€ für den Rheinschein, der ist aber nur vom Ufer, nochmal 30€ drauf dann geht auch vom Boot


ja. boot ist bei uns mit drin.


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ja. boot ist bei uns mit drin.


Was du hast ein Boot?


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Was du hast ein Boot?


boah, hartmut.. muss man dir echt alles erklären?  lach..


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> boah, hartmut.. muss man dir echt alles erklären?  lach..


ich werd dann am ende wieder rausgeworfen. weil ich zu viel lache... 
und wer ist schuld?


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich werd dann am ende wieder rausgeworfen. weil ich zu viel lache...
> und wer ist schuld?


*Ich *


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Hering 58 schrieb:


> *Ich *


Na? Wer denn sonst?


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Na? Wer denn sonst?


Jetzt weiß es jeder.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß es jeder.


Na gut. Da musst Du nun durch!


----------



## Lemmy 2016

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> voll feuer raus.
> aufladen
> Denk an Papa.


ja! tu ich. echt. aber aktuell muss ich dauernd arbeiten. und: das wetter hier ist einfach nur scheiße! es regnet  oder hagelt. man hat fast das gefühl, man ist pauli - fan!


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ja! tu ich. echt. aber aktuell muss ich dauernd arbeiten. und: das wetter hier ist einfach nur scheiße! es regnet  oder hagelt. man hat fast das gefühl, man ist pauli - fan!


Regnet es da nur?


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Regnet es da nur?


puhh.. dünnes eis.. sehr dünnes eis... 
lach. und ich seh schon wieder, dass ich abgemahnt werd. lass uns lieber bei den blondies weiterreden. ok?


----------



## Hering 58

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> puhh.. dünnes eis.. sehr dünnes eis...
> lach. und ich seh schon wieder, dass ich abgemahnt werd. lass uns lieber bei den blondies weiterreden. ok?


OK


----------

